# salisbury, md 04/20 - 04/21



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Wahoo, My Side of the Mountain Barbeque will be there.  Can't wait.


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 8, 2007)

My nieces team's competing. I think their name will be Fat Angle BBQ but they may still go by Lost Nation South. Stop in and grab a beer.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 8, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> sweet.  when are you guys arriving?  i'm plan to be there sometime thursday late afternoon.



I think that we will be up on Friday early afternoon.  May be brining some Tri Tip for friday night  .  Gotta check with Gary on when we will be leaving.


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 10, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":20jqes1x]My nieces team's competing. I think their name will be Fat Angle BBQ but they may still go by Lost Nation South. Stop in and grab a beer.


great.  lets hope their performance in brooklyn was beginners luck.   :P[/quote:20jqes1x]

Steve and Loren have been by my side for about 25 contests. They should do fine especially if the weather is good. They haven't cooked on their Meadow Creek pit very much and may have a long night if it's windy or cold. I have to get a wood basket to them.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 16, 2007)

4 more days.


----------



## Unity (Apr 16, 2007)

Are you two -- brian j and BTGG -- the only ones from the board who are competing? Jody and I might ride over to watch.   

--John  8) 
(We'd prefer being able to get there without crossing the Bay Bridge, but it's a lot farther if you go around the top of the Chesapeake Bay!   )


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks that way John.  Your more than welcome to come by and have a beer with us any time.


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 16, 2007)

Stop by and have a beer with Fat Angle BBQ.

http://www.lostnationvt.com/index_angel.htm


----------



## Unity (Apr 16, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Your more than welcome to come by and have a beer with us any time.





			
				brian j said:
			
		

> stop by and say hi john.  free samples for friends and family.





			
				Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Stop by and have a beer with Fat Angle BBQ.


Cool, guys!    I'm looking forward to meeting you and watching you cook (and drink beer.  )

--John  8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 19, 2007)

I love this feeling.  Butterflys woke me up early this morning thinking about all the stuff I need to pack or buy before tomorrow.  First comp of the season and first comp with my new partner.  




Getting my hair cut this morning so I look 1/2 way in the BBQ Central Photo op, then off to SAMS for the meat.  Took care of all the rubs and sauces yesterday.

If anyone is in the area, stop by our banner for a cold one.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 19, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Are you two -- brian j and BTGG -- the only ones from the board who are competing? Jody and I might ride over to watch.
> 
> --John  8)
> (We'd prefer being able to get there without crossing the Bay Bridge, but it's a lot farther if you go around the top of the Chesapeake Bay!   )



John, one of our team member just backed out.  Your more than welcome to join us for the weekend.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 19, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John take Bill up on his offer..after you get to the comp you'll wish you did


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2007)

Good Luck guys!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2007)

John, if you've never done a comp, do this one!
They're more fun than you can describe!

(and steal the secrets they use and call me later)


----------



## Unity (Apr 19, 2007)

Darn, I can't be there for the weekend, but I'll pitch in any way I can while I'm there!   

--John  8) 
(n00b chores, of course)


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Darn, I can't be there for the weekend, but I'll pitch in any way I can while I'm there!
> 
> --John  8)
> (n00b chores, of course)



I heard you were their new "rib" guy.


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 19, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BITE ME!!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everybody takes what i say the wrong way.........   :roll:


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Brian.  Hope all the forum guys do well this weekend.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 19, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> that's it, i'm outta here and hitting the road.
> 
> bill, gary, and john - see you in salisbury.  i'll have a cold one waiting when you show up tomorrow.  8)
> 
> larry, finney, capt morgan and the rest of the sob crowd - good luck to you this weekend.  try not to kill each other.



Sounds like a date Brian.  See ya up there tomorrow.  

Good luck to Finney, Larry, Cappy, and anyone who chooses to hang with them at SOB.  Dont forget the group pic under the banner.


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":3dvjp6bh]that's it, i'm outta here and hitting the road.
> 
> bill, gary, and john - see you in salisbury.  i'll have a cold one waiting when you show up tomorrow.  8)
> 
> larry, finney, capt morgan and the rest of the sob crowd - good luck to you this weekend.  try not to kill each other.



Sounds like a date Brian.  See ya up there tomorrow.  

Good luck to Finney, Larry, Cappy, and anyone who chooses to hang with them at SOB.  *Dont forget the group pic under the banner*.[/quote:3dvjp6bh]

No banner unless Cappy can get it.  Our roll printer crapped out  when I was getting ready to print the banner....  Sevice call was made but it won't be fixed before I leave.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 19, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No banner unless Cappy can get it.  Our roll printer crapped out  when I was getting ready to print the banner....  Sevice call was made but it won't be fixed before I leave.  [/quote:3fssvayj]

Just print it out on sheets and tape them together.  Thats what I did.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats it, I'm out of here.  Trucks packed to the gill and all fueled up.  Good luck to everyone competing this weekend.


----------



## Bobberqer (Apr 20, 2007)

Just got off the phone with one of the teams, beautiful day,  great Comp site, and everyone is having a great time... bout 30 of the 60 odd teams that are competing have showed up already...  theres'  Anything Butt  Comp tonight, as well as a Perdue  Chicken contest thingy.. tomorrow is the KCBS comp


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 21, 2007)

Just spoke to Bill the Grill Guy, all meats have been turned in and they are starting their clean-up/pack-up (the fun part of any comp). He felt their ribs and chicken was probably the best they've ever done, he wasn't crazy about their brisket and the pork was better than average.

61 teams competed, some stiff competition, awards are at 4pm. Weather is great 74º and sunny. More to come.....


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 21, 2007)

Scores are in,

Cool Smoke Grand Champion

Fat Angle 4Th overall-----1st  Brisket

Brian 10th overall

Bill 42nd overall

Congratulations to all who competed, especially Loren, Steve and Scott their first contest. I'm going to have a Fat Angle to celebrate.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 21, 2007)

Congratulations everyone!   Hope you all had a great time!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 21, 2007)

*42nd*...what the Hell is going on down there in Virginia?


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats guys!

Chris


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 21, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Here's some Salisbury pix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobberqer (Apr 21, 2007)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Scores are in,
> 
> Cool Smoke Grand Champion
> 
> ...



following in the fine VT tradition I see.. glad they hit it early in the season... will give them a sense of enthusiasm they need for the rest of the saeson.. will see you and them on the trail in a month at Yardley.....


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 21, 2007)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> following in the fine VT tradition I see.. glad they hit it early in the season... will give them a sense of enthusiasm they need for the rest of the saeson.. will see you and them on the trail in a month at Yardley.....



They all live in Hoboken NJ now, Loren is originally the Philly area. You may remember them from the Asbury Park contest, they all cooked with me their.


----------



## Bobberqer (Apr 21, 2007)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Bobberqer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoboken ???  lol where do they keep the smoker ???? I know them from a few comps last year.. good people see you soon


----------



## Bobberqer (Apr 21, 2007)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salsbury , MD   is where the comp was ..Bill is from VA


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's the top ten in each KCBS category. 


OVERALL
1. Cool Smoke 658.2852
2. Boulevard Barbeque Co. 638.2860
3. Lunchmeat 633.7140
4. Fat Angel BBQ 633.1428 
5. I smell Smoke 632.0000
6. Pa Midnight Smokers 631.4288
7. Ribs Within BBQ 627.4282
8. Florida Skin N' Bones 626.8568
9. Dixie Bones 626.2854
10. Shenandoah Q Crew 621.7138

CHICKEN
1. Boulevard Barbeque Co. 168.0004
2. JT and the BBQ 3 162.8572
3. Cool Smoke 162.8570
4. Q Wanna Be 162.2858
5. Swine Done fine 162.2854
6. Pork and Deans 161.1428
7. Pigheaded BBQ 160.5714
8. Smokers delight 160.5712
9. Smokey T's Pit Crew 160.0000
10. Kloby's Backyard BBQ 159.4286

RIBS
1. Florida Skin N' Bones 169.7144
2. Shenandoah Q Crew 169.1430
3. War Pigs 168.0000
4. Ribs Within BBQ 167.4286
5. Dixie Bones 164.0000
6. Fat Tommy's 163.4286
7. Cool Smoke 162.8570
8. My Side of the Mountain 162.2858
9. Patapsco valley Smokers 161.7146
10. Pigstatic 161.1428

PORK
1. Cool Smoke 172.5714
2. Pa Midnight Smokers 170.2860
3. Casual Smokers 166.2858
4. Purple Turtle catering 164.0000
5. Dixie Bones 162.2856
6. Dr. Frank N' Swine 161.7144
7. Dizzy Pig 161.7144
8. IN10SE 161.7142
9. I Smell Smoke 160.0000
10. Freestate Smokers 158.8570

BRISKET
1. Fat Angel BBQ 169.7144
2. I Smell Smoke 166.8572
3. Shenandoah Q Crew 164.8714
4. Lunchmeat 164.5712
5. Pa Midnight Smokers 162.2858
6. Smokin' Dudes 161.1430
7. Boulevard BBQ Co. 160.5714
8. Cool Smoke 159.9998
9. Pa Posse 158.2854
10. Ribs Within BBQ 158.2854


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 22, 2007)

Congradulations to Brian J,  Fat Angel and Tuffy Stone.  It was a great time.   



> Bruce B wrote:
> 42nd...what the Hell is going on down there in Virginia?



I only have one excuse Bruce.  The team that was behind us had "distractionary techniques" going on.





But once we got over the "BUTTS" we concintrated on the "RIBS"


----------



## Unity (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I only have one excuse Bruce.  The team that was behind us had "distractionary techniques" going on.


There oughta be a law!  :P 

--John  8) 
(How come you didn't introduce _*me*_ to the other team?   )


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 22, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> (How come you didn't introduce _*me*_ to the other team?  )



WELL, your wife was way too close to you to put you trough that. 

It was a pleasure meeting the both of you.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill, glad you got to meet John at least...hopefully you'll
get to meet Griff soon too.


----------



## Finney (Apr 22, 2007)

Congrats guys!!!


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 23, 2007)

Jason - 3 Eyz said:
			
		

> Hey guys!!! Just signed up after the fellas threw me a business card and stopped by to say Hi. Always glad to chat with folks on forums. Congrats to those that got calls in Salisbury. Great 1st showing for Fat Angel (Rich yu must be proud!). Hope to chat with you all!
> 
> Jason - 3 Eyz BBQ



Nice to see you here Jason, I think I was happier with FA's finish then I was with anything I've ever done. I know the kids were excited. Next they go after Lost Nation at Yardley, I may break out the Bahama Momma jug for them. You and Dan probably don't remember that but it's what gave you guy's the hangovers at New Holland in 03.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations everyone!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 23, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Congradulations to Brian J,  Fat Angel and Tuffy Stone.  It was a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not fair!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 23, 2007)

My $.02 on the whole Salisbury contest thing...

Teaming up with Bill has been... well....hmmmmm..... lets just say.... I got some more sleep than usual.

but seriously... Bill is a great team mate and we have a few bugs to work out and I am very happy we teamed up.  I can finally go to sleep at night and not worry about things being taken care of.

as far as the contest goes... it was a great contest.. could have been a bit more organized and the toilets could have been closer...

as far as our turn ins go...

I was almost happy with our Anything Butt turn-in... I didn't bring enough broccoli to fill the bottom of the box like I wanted.. I'll take the blame for that one... taste was good.. presentation could have been better, neater, and the wine sauce drizzled better....

Chicken... Bill cooked some Awesome chicken... we got hosed on that one...

Ribs... I was very happy with an 8th place call for my Ribs... sure 1st would have been better.

Pork.... we placed 26th... middle of the pack... typical for me... room for improvement.. I only wish I could figure out where and how to improve.

Brisket.... I think we kinda knew the brisket was a bit dry... Bill and I cook brisket entirely differently... he normally outplaces me... so I can't criticize ... his technique and flavors are totally opposite mine ... but as of now.. brisket is his ball game... (I'll give him one more shot... then I am taking over)

overall it was a good weekend and a good first time out with the new team.. I am proud to have Bill as my partner................for now


----------



## allie (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Unity (Apr 23, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> I am proud to have Bill as my partner................*for now *


One of the first things I said to Bill and Gary on Saturday was, "After watching you guys go at it on the board, I'm surprised to see you acting friendly to each other."   

--John  8)
(In other words, don't take the trash talk too seriously.  :roll: )


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats to all of you.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2007)

indeed, a beautiful day with smoke in the air...glad ya'll had fun


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 24, 2007)

Here are the Fat Angel picture from Salisbury.
http://www.lostnationvt.com/salisbury07.htm

And Steve's comments.

This past Friday, we packed up and headed to Salisbury, Md for the Pork in the Park competition. It was our first KCBS competition with our new Meadow Creek Smoker and under our new team name Fat Angel BBQ. Loren and I are arrived around noon and set up the site. We were happy to be close to Chris from IQue and Vinny from Bad Bones BBQ. Scott arrived around 3 and we prepped all the meat. When we got our Perdue chickens, we rubbed them with some of the Dizzy Pig's finest rub. Then it was onto the chef’s choice where we tried to replicate Rich's coconut shrimp. We managed to screw it up and finished 30th. I now know how valuable Jeff is to Lost Nation. After the turn-ins, we got to enjoy some of our sponsor, Magic Hat’s fine beer with Chris from Dizzy Pig and Hillard from Free Range (I think Hillard is a converted customer). It was nice to see Dean Ayers, Steve Polson, and Steve Farrin. We were very happy to meet Tuffy and have a good conversation with him about different techniques of BBQ. Man can that guy cook - he just rolls in, dominates and rolls out…sounds like some cool smoke to me.

Scott was on the first round of manning the pit and he bundled up outside. I went to the car for few hours and woke up shivering; the next few hours were spent with the car running and the heat cranking. Scott decided to stay outside and almost freeze. After thawing out in the morning, we got our meat in our boxes and in on time. We then cracked a celebratory Fat Angel as it was the first time we have put all 4 KCBS categories in the boxes. I thought our chicken turned out great, ribs and pork ok, and I thought our brisket was dry and didn’t look good in the box. With 60 teams competing, we were just hoping for one call at the awards ceremony. When they began, we heard the recurring name of Cool Smoke; Tuffy walked in all 4 categories and won his 3rd GC of the year…Congrats Tuffy. After 39 awards without a call, we were pleasantly surprised to come home with a 1st place call in brisket; it was the first time we had ever cooked brisket on the new smoker. We were then even more surprised to see that we finished 4th overall against some pretty stiff competition. Our team really came together this weekend with Loren making sure we stuck to the schedule and with Scott being one heck of a co-pitmaster.

Congrats to Lunchmeat on a very impressive 3rd overall finish, to IQue for the perfect 180 in Chef’s Choice, to 3Eyz BBQ for winning the Maryland State Championship award and to Ribs Within for winning the Perdue chicken award with a chicken egg roll that wowed the judges. Thanks to Sandy Fulton - the Pork in the Pork festival is one of the best competitions of the year. The weather finally decided to cooperate and Saturday was in the Mid 70s. It was great to see everyone at the contest and look forward to seeing everyone again soon


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 24, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i finially got the pics off my camera.  like i said earlier, what a beautiful weekend.



Brian Thanks for posting the picks. I see a lot of faces I missed last weekend. Boy Kenny looks great, a little scruffy but great.


----------

